# Help: Can one become suddenly allergic to rabbit?



## theilian (May 2, 2005)

It's been a while as I've been busy, but here I am because I need help. 

I'm proud mom of manny jr. and cleo. I've had them (and manny sr.) for about 9 months. 

Last weekend, I visited my doctor because I've been suffering from coldfor a month or so without getting any better. But she thinks that I'mrather havng an allergy. Indeed I have itch eyes and sneezing thatgives me chill. And I don't have a sore throat. I do know that I havean allergy to cat (Once I adopted one from shelter and immediatelybegan to have reaction.) 

But I never had this problem with my bunnies for 9 months. Is itpossible that Ibecame suddenly allergic? Or is the culpritsomewhere else? Other than cats, I am not aware of any other allergies.

My symptoms are getting quite severe that I don't know what to do if I do indeed have allergy to bunnies.


----------



## pamnock (May 2, 2005)

Yes, you can develop allergies at any point in your life.

Pam


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2005)

Believe it or not it is possible to besuddenly allergic to something. It may not be the rabbits. It could bejust about anything. Without going through testing it can be a bit hardto determine what you are allergic too.

I'm hoping and praying it's not the rabbits. It could somethinglike the dust from their hay or pellets triggering a reaction. I have adust allergy so I sort Apollo's hay and pellets outside. Just so theparticles aren't in the air.

I hope you get to feeling better.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (May 2, 2005)

Hi theilian! 

I was just thinking about you because I bumped the post back up aboutblowing up your avatar and there was your little beauty. I'm stillsorry she's gone, but happy for the other lucky little ones. 

As Tina and Pam have pointed out, yes, you can develop allergiesout-of-the-blue to anything. I used to have severe allergies when I wasa child, and they went away for about 20 years. Last year, they cameback with a vengence and after getting the full allergy test ofenvironment, the allergist concluded that I'm allergic to a lot ofthings other than just my rabbits. Tree Pollen, hay, mold, you name it.When he took a look at me after they gave me the test, he said, "Wow!":shock: Apparently, I'm one of the worst cases of allergies he's comeacross in a while. He told me to get rid of my rabbits. Psh! Yea, likeThat was going to happen! 

I started allergy shots two years ago and the medications along withit. The shots didn't do anything for me except make it worse. Themedication definitely can help, but I really have to stick with it orelse. 
It's been a couple of years now, and I'm happy to say that my system isstarting to build up an immunity to them. I know that the doc and somefamily and friends of mine blame it all on the rabbits and wish I'd getrid of them, but the benefits far outweigh the sneezing and coughing. 

The best thing I can tell you is to have an allergy test done forgrasses/trees/dust & mold/bugs/animals. My allergist gives mesample meds and I can go there whenever I run out to get more. Perhapsyours will do the same? 

I'm much, much better, I'm happy to say. Thank God I never did get ridof the rabbits! The doc told me that allergies often do tend to comeand go for people - which explains why they went dormant for a while.He gives me hope that one day, they'll do that again, but I really feelgreat now that I've got the proper medication to help combat it.

I do hope you can get some relief. Try Claritin, that you can buy over-the-counter, for a few days and see if it helps. 

Even if you are allergic to your little ones, that doesn't mean youhave to give them up. There are different ways of dealing with it sothat you can have your buns and breathe too. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (May 2, 2005)

I too suffer from horrible allergies,and take meds to control them. Being pregnant, I have no idea how I'mgoing to get through this spring/summer/fall. :?


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 2, 2005)

Recent studies have found that contrary to whatwas originally thought people do develop allergies over time as theyage. The study found that many of the allergies were notsevere enough to show symptoms but as people age their immune systemschange and allergies may start sowing symptoms.

as to the Rabbits, it could be their fur or even the hay that is beingused or any number of things. Since a lot of people haveallergic reactions to hay, you may start by trying a different type ofhave. Maybe switch from Timothy to oat. Also, itcould even be the pellet dust.

Ed


----------



## CMiska (May 3, 2005)

Maybe one thing you can try is to limit yourselfto the rabbits, food and hay and see if the allergies clear up ornot. If they have cages maybe keep them in for a bit andsee. There has been alot of good advice on here. Ifyou cant limit yourself then maybe go buy a face mask and some glovesand see if that helps. Good luck


----------

